# help for expats



## cazdel (Jun 8, 2010)

I have found a new shop in Baza which helps all expats they have also a translator


----------



## Olddutch (Jan 18, 2011)

cazdel said:


> I have found a new shop in Baza which helps all expats they have also a translator


We're moving permanently to Baza this year. Which shop do you mean? It might be useful for us, although my Spanish is getting better.


----------

